# New Addition to my Woodstove



## blueflame75 (Dec 1, 2009)

I just added a new addition to my Regency F2400 woodstove a John Wright steamer, expensive. What can i say but my wife has expensive tastes. Being a guy who likes to work with metal and if i had the time (2 kids 3yrs, 9mo) i would have made my own steamer. It is ceramic coated cast iron so it should last until i'm six feet under.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 1, 2009)

blueflame75 said:
			
		

> I just added a new addition to my Regency F2400 woodstove a John Wright steamer, expensive. What can i say but my wife has expensive tastes. Being a guy who likes to work with metal and if i had the time (2 kids 3yrs, 9mo) i would have made my own steamer. It is ceramic coated cast iron so it should last until i'm six feet under.




Looks great, how far upstate if I may ask.

Zap


----------



## blueflame75 (Dec 1, 2009)

Fellow New Yorker. I am in the Grafton, NY area directly east of Troy, NY off of Rt 2. I had some snow on the ground Nov. 6th. I am just getting back into wood burning being that i just had my house built two years ago. With the economy the way it is and energy prices up down it's a no-brainer to go back to burnin wood for primary heat source for winter time.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Dec 1, 2009)

That looks great on your stove.


----------



## tutu_sue (Dec 1, 2009)

Your wife has great taste.  I wanna see lots of steam coming out of that teeny chimney now- too cute!


----------



## blueflame75 (Dec 1, 2009)

thanks. The new Steamer will be tested tonight with low twenties in my neck of the woods.


----------



## blueflame75 (Dec 1, 2009)

I will try and get a small video clip of the Steamer steamin and will post the link tomorrow.


----------



## Jotulf3cb (Dec 6, 2009)

Where's the video???


----------



## blueflame75 (Dec 10, 2009)

Sorry, my camera isn't picking up the steam coming out of the chimney on the steamer. I don't have time to diddle with lighting and so forth to get a good video clip of the steamer working. All i know is that it works.


----------



## wahoowad (Dec 11, 2009)

I had that one. I never saw much steam come out even with 600 degree stove top temps. Water vapor must have come out but it never came the cute little chimney effect I expected.


----------



## RIDGERUNNER30 (Dec 12, 2009)

I have one on my stove, they are really nice, there is lots of steam that comes out the chimmey, were else would it go. it is a nice steamer and everybody brags on it


----------



## blueflame75 (Dec 12, 2009)

I noticed when the steamer is nice and hot and working shine a flashlight on the chimney part and you can see the steam pouring out of it pretty good.


----------

